# pit's ear wont stop bleeding :/



## samsizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello all,

So this has been an on going problem. My pit got a cut on the tip of his ear somehow (scratched it?) and it will scab up, but he will paw at it and break it again or shake his head and break it and blood will splatter everywhere! I tried stiptic powers and some steristrips but in the end it is a nuisance to him and he just paws at it. Do you think i should isolate his ear and use a plastic cone so he cant reach it for a couple weeks? I will get it to scab and in the next few days it will start bleeding again, its been like this for a month now.

has anyone ran into this problem? thanks for you time.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Have you been to a vet? 

Yes I think I would tape it up so he can not paw at it and leave it for a week or two.


----------

